# [SOLVED] Product Key sticker worn off



## Babycakes444

Hi all -
I just recently discovered my laptop hard drive was bad (thanks to this site) and purchased a replacement. The fun new problem I just discovered tonight while beginning to install Windows 7 to the new HD is that my product key is worn off and majority of the numbers are unreadable. I bought the laptop from an old friend and with it came only a burned Windows 7 Home Premium 32-bit install disc. I no longer talk with this person so can't ask if they happen to have anything still with the product key for this laptop on it (probably not anyway). What options do I have at this point to obtain this product key...or another if I must. I tried researching my possibilities through Google, forums, etc but my head is spinning from the numerous different answers I came across, many of which seemed to be contradicted and said to "not work", for example, many said to call Microsoft and explain the situation in order to get a new product key, while others said this becomes a long waste of time and you end up with nothing. Obviously, aside from the laptop itself and anything I can gather that's on its bottom case, I don't have other documentation or what not that Microsoft supposedly asks for. Ideally it'd be great to avoid calling Microsoft altogether, which is why I'm posting...to see if I have any options. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Babycakes444

Sorry - forgot to add more info if needed - I have a Toshiba Satellite L505D-S5983/AMD Athlon II Dual Core M300/running Windows 7 Home Premium 32 bit.


----------



## GZ

*Re: Product Key sticker worn off*

Hello Babycakes444,

Unfortunately, without the Product Key or the Original Restore Disc, you are left with two options.

Contact Toshiba for Replacement Media.
Recovery media - Toshiba Forums

Or purchase a full Retail copy of Windows from a Trusted online retailer, or local Computer/Office Supply store.


----------



## The_Janitor

*Re: Product Key sticker worn off*



Babycakes444 said:


> The fun new problem I just discovered tonight while beginning to install Windows 7 to the new HD is that my product key is worn off and majority of the numbers are unreadable. ... What options do I have at this point to obtain this product key...or another if I must.


It is anecdotes like this that give me permission to pretty much ignore any assertion MS makes on intellectual property rights, as the "fading ink" trick is no accident; it is by design.

OP, Microsoft has deliberately printed that Product Key sticker so that those numbers WOULD rub off, and encourage people in your situation to purchase another MS product. XP installs are being re-used into perpetuity and MS is trying to avoid making that mistake again. Home Depot, btw, does the same thing with their receipts, as you are less likely to return defective merchandise if you can't read the printing on the receipt. And then, one of the selling points I read just this week for their credit card is "no more faded receipts".

I very much doubt a phone call to MS is going to do you much good.

First, if you can get any functionality from your old HD at all, there are methods to extract the Product Key from the HD, but it needs to be working, This would be the perfect situation where "the freezer trick" might save you.

Second, I'd be willing to bet that, if you could look at the label at high-magnification, you might be able to discern what the faded/rubbed-off characters used to be. Maybe take a picture of the label with a high-res camera, and then zoom into the image in order to possibly see what was written.


----------



## satrow

*Re: Product Key sticker worn off*

@ The Janitor: I see zero reason to advocate the freezer trick here, we don't even know if the OP still has access to the original drive, let alone any meaningful description of any problem with it.

The original drive will almost certainly not contain the same Windows serial# that is/was on the sticker anyway. The replacement Toshiba disc would be my recommended method.


----------



## sarla

*Re: Product Key sticker worn off*



GZ said:


> Hello Babycakes444,
> 
> Unfortunately, without the Product Key or the Original Restore Disc, you are left with two options.
> 
> *Contact Toshiba for Replacement Media.*
> Recovery media - Toshiba Forums
> 
> Or purchase a full Retail copy of Windows from a Trusted online retailer, or local Computer/Office Supply store.


Take Wrenches advice . I had this happen to me years ago and it was not a issue. I also email all product key and serial #'s to myself when buy anything for this exact reason. 

Take the advice of the tech team they will never lead you into the wrong direction .


----------



## Babycakes444

Hey everyone -
Firstly, thanks for all the responses. In regards to the original (bad) HD, I do still have it but the issue I was having was getting a gray screen immediately after start up and not going beyond that point. I posted here, followed the


----------



## Babycakes444

(sorry - typing all on an ipod touch - pushed send by accident)
....followed the guide suggested on here and got a diagnosis during the "system repair" step of a bad HD. 
I had never even heard of the freezer trick quite honestly until this post! But I'm going to go by majority rules here for the Toshiba recovery discs. Sounds like that shouldn't present me with any troubles. Wish I had realized about this damn worn off sticker issue! I gotta say it's eally quite aggravating being stuck yet again!


----------



## The_Janitor

*Re: Product Key sticker worn off*



satrow said:


> @ The Janitor: I see zero reason to advocate the freezer trick here ... The original drive will almost certainly not contain the same Windows serial# that is/was on the sticker anyway. The replacement Toshiba disc would be my recommended method.


If by "serial" you mean "Product Key", that key is stored in the registry and while not directly accessible, it can by found manually by remote registry browsing using software like Magic Jelly Bean. Unless you know otherwise, a simple "Toshiba replacement disc" is going to be the disk with the O/S data, and will not come with a valid Product Key. AFAIK, the OP is going to have to pay in order to get that, which is why preserving the legibility of the Product Key on the Product Key Sticker is so critical, and why Microsoft's deliberate act of failing to put a protective layer of plastic over the Product Key's printing is so heinous. 




Babycakes444 said:


> (sorry - typing all on an ipod touch - pushed send by accident)
> ....followed the guide suggested on here and got a diagnosis during the "system repair" step of a bad HD.
> I had never even heard of the freezer trick quite honestly until this post! But I'm going to go by majority rules here for the Toshiba recovery discs. Sounds like that shouldn't present me with any troubles. Wish I had realized about this damn worn off sticker issue! I gotta say it's eally quite aggravating being stuck yet again!


"The Freezer Trick" is a long-shot attempt at getting a failing/failed hard drive into a level of functionality in order to do something very specific, and very fast. Data recovery is usually the goal, but not a full image of the drive, although that might be possible. I've seen frozen drives work for hours and I've seen them work for 2 minutes.

My suggestion is not for a layperson as it involves a certain level of skill and knowledge. It's an option that I'm giving for you to consider. You might try it yourself, or hire a professional. However unlikely your chances of success (as mentioned by others here), as far as I know, the only other option you have is to purchase a new installation of your operating system at full price. The Microsoft website lists alternative means of getting MS to send you another Product Key, such has providing some kind of documentation (receipt, etc...) and possibly getting them to send you another Product Key, BUT

I'm skeptical, as whatever administrative process they have set up to send new product keys to the thousands (if not millions) of customers that are in your situation (the one they deliberately created), they are going to have to "weed out" all the illegitimate requests for new product keys from people trying to game the system.

And I don't think they can do the one (give out free product keys to those that legitimately should have them) without opening themselves up to the second case, which is giving them out to people that do not have a legitimate claim.

It's worth a phone call. It's worth trying. I'm not saying "don't do it", I'm saying don't get your hopes up, because the other posts here are (in my opinion) overly optimistic. I also think they are overly pessimistic about the viability of the Freezer Trick. If it doesn't work, meh, you are no worse off than you were before, in that you have a dead hard drive and no product key, and are looking about paying money (again) for another one.

I'm just trying to lay out as many alternatives as possible before you spend money that 1) you've already spent once before and 2) might not need to.


----------



## The_Janitor

*Re: Product Key sticker worn off*

ALSO:

I read the other thread where your Hard Drive was determined to be bad, and I don't believe the diagnosis is definitive. It appears you had an error message from BIOS saying that the HD was bad, but never ran the HD manufacturer's utilities on the disk in order to get the "Final Word" on the matter.

It's probably bad, so don't get your hopes up. But if I were you, I'd feel a lot better knowing that the manufacturer of the HD condemned my HD, rather than the BIOS of my computer. You never know. The manufacturer's disk might fix it, and then all this other stuff becomes moot. Another situation where, chances are low, but it's worth trying, can't hurt and might help.


----------



## The_Janitor

*Re: Product Key sticker worn off*

FINALLY,

I have to run now, and install a new wireless router. So I'll post general instructions for my "Freezer Trick" option so that you will have some idea. You should say these to a computer professional, and see if he can try this method. The primary skill here is using Magic Jelly Bean to remotely extract a Product Key from a secondary hard drive.

You computer tech should:

1) Wrap the HD is saran wrap 2 layers thick, to prevent water from condensing on the HD when it is frozen and exposed to ambient air.

2) Freeze the HD in the freezer overnight.

3) Install the HD in a USB enclosure.


4) Use Magic Jelly Bean to access the registry of the frozen HD (if it's working), and extract the product key from the frozen HD.

5) Grab as much data (documents, etc...) as you can while the HD is working (if it's working). You might have 2 minutes, you might have 2 hours. Get most important data first. This might be the one & only time the HD ever works again.

6) Use extracted Product Key to validate new Windows Operating System Installation.

7) Deleted by BG


----------



## Basementgeek

*Re: Product Key sticker worn off*

The way I see it, your sole goal in life would be to back up your data, if you can.
Then worry about getting another operating system up and running. The next time you use a dying HD could be your last time.

BG


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Product Key sticker worn off*

Magic Jelly Bean doesn't give you the OEM product key that is/was on the sticker.

I think we've had this conversation somewhere before on the forum http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f217/windows-key-again-635906.html?highlight=Magic+Jelly+Bean


----------



## Babycakes444

I'm definitely taking into account all that has been posted and will read through again to take it all in once more. Unfortunately I'm (clearly) not IT savvy, but have done more than I once used to, even if it was because a crappy laptop situation forced me to try. Hopefully I can learn more as I go along. I did learn my lesson many years ago with losing a lot of unretrievable data/files more than once, so thankfully I can say that much - that everything on this comp has been backed up elsewhere on a daily basis so nothing in that sense is lost. Thanks again for all the suggestions!


----------



## Corday

*Re: Product Key sticker worn off*



The_Janitor said:


> It is anecdotes like this that give me permission to pretty much ignore any assertion MS makes on intellectual property rights, as the "fading ink" trick is no accident; it is by design.
> 
> OP, Microsoft has deliberately printed that Product Key sticker so that those numbers WOULD rub off, and encourage people in your situation to purchase another MS product. Quote]
> 
> A little history here. Up through Windows ME the COA was laminated. Starting with XP it wasn't, hence the reason for your predicament.


----------



## sobeit

*Re: Product Key sticker worn off*

1. jelly bean will not work unless you are able to boot to your operating system on the old hard drive. If you could not do that before you replaced it, freezing will not help you now. 

2. normally you do not need a key when you install using the recovery media provided by toshiba. Just go to toshibas website as previously mention and purchase the recovery media. They are not that expensive.


----------



## Babycakes444

Ok - thanks for the clarifications, that helps. Yes, the Toshiba recovery disc is $29.99...not too bad.


----------



## Corday

*Re: Product Key sticker worn off*

Post back when hopefully your installation is a success. If not, that's why we're here.


----------



## Babycakes444

Thanks, I'll do that. Might take me awhile, but I'll post (hopefully) a good update when the time comes!


----------



## jenae

*Re: Product Key sticker worn off*

Hi, if you are sent a DVD from Toshiba you will not need to input the product key it will happen automatically during the install, as mentioned by others, this is your best approach. Product sticker wear is a problem and MS are aware of it, lets see if they do anything about it?

As a heads up if you use a Microsoft Certified partner to do your repairs (and you are genuine) they will obtain a new key for you.

*SOBEIT* your honesty is alarming, I try to get away with "Gently Retired" when like you I am actually a "certifiable Lazy Bum" :angel: :angel:


----------



## sarla

*Re: Product Key sticker worn off*

I maybe mistaken and often time my mistakes cause me to gain knowledge . But that is good. They purchased the laptop from a friend so the only option will be to purchase a new windows 7 . Correct ?


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Product Key sticker worn off*



sarla said:


> I maybe mistaken and often time my mistakes cause me to gain knowledge . But that is good. They purchased the laptop from a friend so the only option will be to purchase a new windows 7 . Correct ?


No, the product key is registered to the motherboard - not the user and as it's out of warranty, Toshiba won't mind who they get their money from although computers are normally registered when first bought.


----------



## sarla

*Re: Product Key sticker worn off*

Ahhh thank you Tomken15


But what I meant was if they were the registered user of the product they would get a copy free or is that wrong ?


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Product Key sticker worn off*

I don't think Toshiba are that generous, whereas Dell are much more supportive where they will supply OEM disks when someone's computer has crashed for whatever reason.


----------



## sarla

*Re: Product Key sticker worn off*

Ok I understand. Gateway gave me one once upon a time . Reason I was questioning 
Thanks Tom


----------



## The_Janitor

*Re: Product Key sticker worn off*



Babycakes444 said:


> Ok - thanks for the clarifications, that helps. Yes, the Toshiba recovery disc is $29.99...not too bad.


Did you verify that they were going to give you a valid Product Key with that installation disk? As I understand your problem you don't need installation media, you need a Product Key. I think they are going to charge you $30 for something you don't need, and it will not solve your problem.


----------



## sobeit

*Re: Product Key sticker worn off*



The_Janitor said:


> Did you verify that they were going to give you a valid Product Key with that installation disk? As I understand your problem you don't need installation media, you need a Product Key. I think they are going to charge you $30 for something you don't need, and it will not solve your problem.


why would a key be needed when the installation disk already has the key embedded as part of the installation? Once it is installed, then magical jelly bean can be run so she can recover the key for later use. It is always good to have the original media for future issues.


----------



## sobeit

*Re: Product Key sticker worn off*

one thing I want to note. In the original post, it stated there was a burnt copy of win7 available. There is no guarantee the key on the coa will work with it - especially if it is not the same version that was originally installed.


----------



## The_Janitor

*Re: Product Key sticker worn off*



sobeit said:


> why would a key be needed when the installation disk already has the key embedded as part of the installation?


How can the OP be certain that this is the case? I've had Installation Disks come in that did not have the Product Key embedded.


----------



## sarla

*Re: Product Key sticker worn off*

I think they have moved on Janitor but have a good night


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Product Key sticker worn off*



sobeit said:


> one thing I want to note. In the original post, it stated there was a burnt copy of win7 available. There is no guarantee the key on the coa will work with it - especially if it is not the same version that was originally installed.


I recovered one of my Win 7 laptops by installing an ISO onto Windows (C) and my OEM key worked with that and the chances are that will probably be Home Premium, but another one could always be burned.



sarla said:


> I think they have moved on Janitor but have a good night


There's always tomorrow :grin:


----------



## GZ

*Re: Product Key sticker worn off*

Hello guys. I really appreciate the good intentions and help that is going through this thread, but the constant replies back and forth about the product key will only serve to confuse the original question.

The OS recovery media from Toshiba will either be an OEM Customized 7 installation with the Toshiba SLP and activation information already included or it will be an imaged based recovery disk, similar to the OEM partition on the original HDD.

I would not use the included "Burned" copy of Windows 7 for the simple fact that it could be a "pirated" copy with activation exploits which will only cause issues in the future.

Let's try and stay on track here, for Babycakes444's sake.


----------



## Babycakes444

I concur - Thank you, GZ


----------



## NoelDP

*Re: Product Key sticker worn off*

I agree with GZ here (late to the party again, I'm afraid!)
Just for info, this is a paraphrase of the offial MS line on OEM_SLP Keys and COA_SLP Keys.....

<quote>
Computers that come pre-installed with Windows from large manufacturers usually come with two Product Keys.

*OEM SLP*: This is the key that came in Windows (from the factory). It works by connecting to a BIOS flag (the SLIC table) found only on computers from that Manufacturer. It also checks for the existence of proper matching licenses in the OS itself. Once it sees both, it self-activates every time the machine is rebooted.

*COA SLP:* This is the key seen on the sticker located on the side, bottom or in the battery compartment of your machine. This key is for use if the OEM SLP self-activation stops working for whatever reason.
</quote>

All OEM's are required to provide means of system recovery by the terms of their contract with MS.
Most will provide a set of Recovery disks at a more or less reasonable price either with the machine, or for a period after sale, which in some cases may extend to the support life of the OS. 
One company (Samsung) refuses to supply such disks under any circumstances, claiming it would be piracy(!). (Needless to say, I do not recommend buying Samsung)

 If for any reason the OEM_SLP activation fails, the normal solution is to change the Key to the one on your COA sticker.

If the COA is unreadable, the only things you can do are 

1) recreate the Licensing Store - in case it's a minor software problem causing the misread (if an MGADiag report shows a missing or corrupt SLIC table)
2) try updating the BIOS to the latest available compliant one for that OS, from the manufacturer's website (if an MGADiag report shows a missing or corrupt SLIC table)
3) Contact the manufacturer direct, and see if they can provide assistance to correct the SLIC table (if an MGADiag report shows a missing or corrupt SLIC table)
4) a reformat and reinstall using the manufacturer's recovery media (assuming an MGADiag report shows the Slic table as properly formed)
5) purchase a new license for Windows (or a new computer) 

Any other procedure will fail eventually, unless you can persuade MS to issue a new Key (OEMs certianly won't!). 
The following procedure has worked for some - particularly Samsung owners....


There *may* be an alternative solution though, *if you are patient and persistent*.
Attempt Telephone Activation, and speak to an operator - they will tell you that your current Key is blocked (they should then ask for confirmation of your Product Key). Explain to them your problem, that you need to change the Key to the one on your sticker, but that the sticker is unreadable (could they please supply a replacement Key?). Hopefully they will ask for documentary proof of the sticker, in the form of an email with a picture of the affected sticker - and you can proceed from there.
Sometimes it takes two or three calls before you get an operator who actually knows and uses this procedure - but I know that it can and does happen.


Hope that helps, without muddying the waters even further!


----------



## Babycakes444

Yes it does help - thanks


----------



## Babycakes444

*Re: Product Key sticker worn off*

Took me much longer than I would have preferred (that thing called life taking up time and getting in the way), but am happy to update that ordering/using Toshiba Recovery discs = success! Typing this from my laptop as we speak. Everything went off without a hitch, the discs took care of everything on their own and I am now back to out-of-box state and up and running :smile: Long way to go now with restoring all the backed up data, etc., but glad I was able to get it back to this state as it is. SO glad to be done with using an iPod Touch for my every day internet (as much as I love it for everything else) and glad to be done with a lot of this :banghead:. Grateful for everyone's guidance and input, I know I wouldn't have been sure exactly where to go with it all and really wasn't interested in getting it "serviced". Of course you also learn some new things along the way that may help in the future. Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## GZ

*Re: Product Key sticker worn off*

Glad you got it sorted! And now you have those recovery disks in case of future mishap!


----------



## Babycakes444

Yep, that I do! (an afterthought mention to whomever may be curious in future reading - zero problems ordering and quick delivery of the disks from Toshiba via the link early on in this thread btw)...recovery disks I should have made myself from the get-go, but yet another lesson learned! And perhaps now a thread that may help someone else in the future :smile:


----------



## NoelDP

Babycakes444 said:


> recovery disks I should have made myself from the get-go, but yet another lesson learned!


 
...and that is the single most important lesson that anyone can take away from this thread 

Glad you're up and running properly again - good luck!


----------

